# ant (apache): logfile als XML Datei erstellen



## c-mule (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich möchte in einer build.xml Datei ein logfile als XML Datei erstellen.
Mit record bekomme ich jedoch lediglich ein Textfile.

Bsp.
<target>
    <record name="log.txt" action="start"/>
    ... mach was ...
    <record action="stop"/>
</target>

Wie bekomme ich ein logfile als XML-Datei mit entsprechende Tags (<error>, <echo> usw.)?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## saftmeister (29. Dezember 2013)

Schon mal versucht, ant mit dem Parameter "-logger" zu versorgen? Da gibt es sogar einen (org.apache.tools.ant.XmlLogger), der direkt XML ausgibt. Syntax wäre dann


```
ant -logger org.apache.tools.ant.XmlLogger
```

Weitere Infos hier: http://ant.apache.org/manual/listeners.html#XmlLogger


----------

